# PMS three pin plugs



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

I am always concerned about the quality of imported 13A plugs being
offered to the man on the street and even in the wholesalers.
I seem to remember some thing about PMS 13A fuses from china
Find the whole import and BS thing worrying.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

By and large you get what you pay for. A 25 pence plug from the market is not going to be the same as a 75 pence plug from MEM/MK etc,

Frank


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

educating the punter on quality v crud.


----------

